# Tried everything to fix "28 Autosize DRAM" error. Out of ideas.



## mobohobo (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi,

I encountered a serious problem while working on my aunt's old HP Pavilion 6645c with a Phoenix motherboard. Here are the specs: Celeron 566, 64MB SDRAM, 15GB UDMA HD.

After reformatting and reinstalling Win98SE, I decided to try adding a random 64MB stick of ram that I had laying around and that's where my problems started. The PC booted up normally but didn't recognize the ram. I shutdown and removed the stick of ram, and when I rebooted, I was greeted by a serious of beep codes.

I got the 1-3-3-1, which I've learned means: "28 Autosize DRAM" on a Phoenix motherboard. 

I haven't been able to get the computer to boot since, and everytime I get the same beep code. Here is what I've tried:

1.Booting with no RAM. 
2.Booting with all devices and cards removed (onboard sound/video card).
3.Booting with RAM in both slots.
4.Removing motherboard battery (overnight).
5.Attempting to reset CMOS by switching jumper settings from 1-2 to 2-3 and all other possible combinations, following online guidelines.

None of the above has worked. Is my motherboard shot? Is there ANYTHING else I can try to do in this situation?

I've come to this board hoping to get some ideas. Having read a few threads and seen the replies, I look forward to hearing advice from some of the many knowledgeable members on my first post.

Thanks.


----------



## ghostrider63 (Mar 3, 2006)

did you ever get any response to this problem? I work for the BLM and have two machines with the same issue and I have not been able to find any troubleshooting suggestions anywhere on the Internet for this.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.computerhope.com/beep.htm


----------

